# Anfänger hat Fragen



## RainHawk (26. August 2006)

Moin!
Ich habe mir vor einigen Monaten ein BMX zugelegt, um genau zu sein, ein Felt Ethic. Eigentlich fahr ich damit nur zur Schule, aber nun hab ich endlich die Zeit gefunden, ein bisschen mehr damit zu machen. Dazu hab ich erstma einige Fragen.
1. Die Vorderbremse quietscht erbärmlich beim Bremsen. Was kann ich dagegen tun?
2. Was sind die grundlegenden Tricks, und wie lern ich diese am Besten? Gibt es villeicht einige How-To Seiten und/oder Videos die kostenlos sind?
3. Wie oft sollte ich die Schrauben nachziehen, und wie sollte man das Rad sonst noch pflegen?

Vielen Dank schon ma für die Antworten,
RainHawk


----------



## jimbim (26. August 2006)

1. abbauen
2. bunnyhop
3. öfters ölen und fetten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZoMa (26. August 2006)

jimbim schrieb:
			
		

> 1. abbauen



Dann hoffen wir mal, dass seine Kubel nicht noch Anfängt Geräusche zu machen..


----------



## Hertener (26. August 2006)

1. Wenn s'e quietscht, bremst s'e.  
2. howto
3. Schrauben nachziehen? Mache ich nicht. Und's hält.  Und ansonsten: Immer schön putzen, vor allem nach den Dirts und/oder wenn's geregnet hat.


----------



## RainHawk (26. August 2006)

Hertener schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Wenn s'e quietscht, bremst s'e.
> 2. howto
> 3. Schrauben nachziehen? Mache ich nicht. Und's hält.  Und ansonsten: Immer schön putzen, vor allem nach den Dirts und/oder wenn's geregnet hat.



Danke für die einzig ordentliche Antwort


----------



## Hertener (27. August 2006)

Jepp, bitte. Und noch ein Tipp: Wenn Du doch mal das Problem haben solltest, dass sich eine oder mehrere Schrauben immer wieder lösen: Dafür gibt's Loctite.


----------



## RainHawk (27. August 2006)

Noch ne Frage, die hintere Bremse quietscht nicht. Bremst sie nicht?


----------



## Hertener (27. August 2006)

Nicht richtig!? Mal die Felge sauber machen: Ein paar Tropfen Waschbenzin auf einen Lappen träufeln und damit die Seitenwände der Felge abreiben. Dann noch die Bremsbeläge auf einem feinen Schmirgelpapier abziehen. Danach sollte auch die hintere Bremse quietschen.


----------



## >>Bullet<< (28. August 2006)

@Hertener
So wie ich das verstanden habe, war der letzte Post von Rainhawk nur ein kleiner Witz, weil du ja geschrieben hattest "1. Wenn s'e quietscht, bremst s'e."
;D


----------



## RainHawk (28. August 2006)

Also ganz als Witz wars schon nicht gemeint, ist halt die Sache, dass das Geräusch der Vorderbremse sehr unangenehm ist, und die hintere garnicht quietscht, so dass ich mir, bei der normalen Fahrt zumindest, angewöhnt hab, mit der Hinterradbremse zu bremsen.


----------



## heup (12. März 2008)

bremst deine vorderbremse überhaupt?
wenn du jetzt z.b. einen endo machen willst , dann müsstest du eine ''gute'' bremse haben und dich auch nach vorne legen(nicht zu weit, sonst kippst du vorne über ) .
noch ein tipp wäre  mal den bautenzug zu ölen!
wenns gar nicht geht fahr mal zum fahrradhändler und schaff dir mal neue ( evtl. weichere) bremsbeläge an!

 heup


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heup (12. März 2008)

so hab ich's jedenfalls gemacht....


----------



## Son (12. März 2008)

danke für deine tipps in diesem aktuellen thread


----------



## RISE (12. März 2008)

Ist ja erst 2 Jahre her. Vermutlich ist der Threadersteller längst brakeless unterwegs...


----------



## Son (12. März 2008)

hoffentlich


----------



## DieÖligeKette (12. März 2008)

Son schrieb:


> hoffentlich



Stimmt, alles andere wäre ja auch ..., oder wie?


----------



## L_AIR (12. März 2008)

RISE schrieb:


> Ist ja erst 2 Jahre her. Vermutlich ist der Threadersteller längst brakeless unterwegs...



also mein felt ethic hat noch ne hinterbremse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alöx (13. März 2008)

heup schrieb:


> bremst deine vorderbremse überhaupt?
> wenn du jetzt z.b. einen endo machen willst , dann müsstest du eine ''gute'' bremse haben und dich auch nach vorne legen(nicht zu weit, sonst kippst du vorne über ) .
> noch ein tipp wäre  mal den bautenzug zu ölen!
> wenns gar nicht geht fahr mal zum fahrradhändler und schaff dir mal neue ( evtl. weichere) bremsbeläge an!
> ...



Es heißt Bowdenzug. 

Und nun ist gut in dem Thema.


----------



## RISE (13. März 2008)

alöx schrieb:


> Und nun ist gut in dem Thema.



Richtig. Und weil der Zahnarzt mich 2 Tage hintereinander gequält hat und ich Zahnschmerzen habe, wird das jetzt hier geschlossen.


----------

